# Grounding of transformers



## skachur (Jul 26, 2016)

*None*

None


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

In the states we have a equipment grounding conductor that would pulled in with your primary conductors and landed on your transformer ground bar.

Then we also have a grounding electrode conductor that is ran typically by itself either in conduit or directly buried that would attach to your ground electrode system which bonds your cold water, building steel, and earth among other things.

I'm not sure if this helps you much as I'm not familiar with the cec


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

As I understand it, the CEC and NEC are pretty aligned in this area, but I'm probably wrong, so verify first...

What type of building is this? If it is a steel building, you would either take an appropriately sized electrode to the building steel from each transformer, or you could use one 3/0 copper/250 AL to jump each one together and then to the steel. Grounding them to the dirt is the last option if no other means exist.


----------

